# Need to know about industrial mortgage



## david00 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello all,

I would like to know more about taking an industrial mortgage. I am planning to extend my business, and as part of it, I am planning to purchase a new building which will be used as a storage unit, for my raw materials. But, I will need to take up a mortgage for this. I have heard that Industrial mortgages provide funding specifically for the purpose of purchasing buildings like storage units. I would like to know more about this, like what paperwork do I need to acquire for availing an industrial mortgage? And what type of a mortgage broker do I need to contact for this?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 21, 2017)

Wrong forum
This is a building code forum.
Building codes not financing and investing


----------



## fatboy (Feb 21, 2017)

On thin ice here david00..........you were advised in October this is not a financial forum.........one more you're out. Post relevant info, or move on.


----------



## tmurray (Feb 22, 2017)

The CBDC is a crown corporation that helps with this manner of thing in Canada: http://www.cbdc.ca. They can help you create your business plan and direct you to sources of funding. They provide some funding as well, but at an elevated rate compared with industry at the discretion of the local boards.


----------

